# Lessons in Hamilton



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I recently changed jobs and I am no longer working 3 rotating shifts. This has freed up a lot of time for me and I think it is about time I started taking lessons. Can you guys recommend a Teacher in the Hamilton area or should I just call up L&M and see if they have someone available. I'm still working 2 shifts alternating days and afternoons but no more weekend overtime. So lessons would be Saturday or Sunday for me. Before you ask, what do I want to learn? Well that's the question. I'm not sure where to go from where I am. So I think a teacher and some direction would benifit me a lot


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Frank Koren. Used to teach my son at T-Rox in Mississauga.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The best teacher I've run into so far : JWR Guitar - Learn To Play Guitar Like A Pro
Listened to my objectives and prepared well to help me attain them.


----------

